# Santa Claus



## lluvia

What is Santa Claus called in Spanish??

Is he called Papa Noel ??

Gracias.


----------



## crisguate

Papa Noel o Santa Claus (se pronuncia el Claus como Clos)


----------



## Eugin

En Argentina  no se utiliza llamarlo como "Santa Claus"... simplemente le decimos: Papá Noel.

Saludos!!!!!


----------



## mandarina_82

Papa Noel I'm not sure but I think it's French. Santa Claus is an Anglo-saxon character.In Spain we "believe" in "The three wise men" (Los reyes magos), they are who bring presents to Spanish childen and the come each 6th of January, and the they after our Christmas finnish.

Mandarina.


----------



## CaroldeChile

En Chile, le llamamos "viejito Pascuero", Incluso tiene una canción :

Viejito Pascuero
acuérdate de mi.
Me porto bien en casa
también en el jardín.


----------



## typistemilio

Eugin said:
			
		

> En Argentina  no se utiliza llamarlo como "Santa Claus"... simplemente le decimos: Papá Noel.



En cambio, en México no es muy usual usar "Papá Noel". Tal vez por la gran influencia de nuestros vecinos del norte, es común llamarle "Santa Claus".

¡Saludillos!


----------



## jabberwocky

hi,
in spain we use 'papá noël' referring to 'santa claus', but, as mandarina says, who _actually _bring presents to good (spanish) kids are the three wise men - los reyes magos.

in addition, the wise men come on january 6th... a bit later than papá noël...


----------



## snipfer

Cierto pero aunque proceda de francia no solemos escribir noel con crema como los franceses escriben su navidad


----------



## Mei

jabberwocky said:
			
		

> hi,
> in spain we use 'papá noël' referring to 'santa claus', but, as mandarina says, who _actually _bring presents to good (spanish) kids are the three wise men - los reyes magos.
> 
> in addition, the wise men come on january 6th... a bit later than papá noël...


 
Well, in Catalonia we have the "Caga tió" and it's a trunk that "shits" Christmas presents....  It's odd don't you think?

http://usuarios.lycos.es/angelweb2/cagatio.htm

Saludos

Mei


----------



## snipfer

Bueno, así de raros sois los catalanes, sin animo de ofender, pero no lo había oido nunca antes y es lo más raro que he leido en mi vida


----------



## Mei

snipfer said:
			
		

> Bueno, así de raros sois los catalanes, sin animo de ofender, pero no lo había oido nunca antes y es lo más raro que he leido en mi vida


----------



## Calario

En España también está el Orenchero que "trabaja" en el País Vasco. Otra curiosidad, San Nicolas, que parece ser el precursor de Santa Claus, es de Alicante, y llega a Amsterdam en su barca desde España a primeros de diciembre.


----------



## Daniel López

Papá Noel o Santa Claus. En el español europeo se pronuncia /CLAUS/ no /CLOS/; a diferencia de la pronunciación anglosajona en algunos lugares de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## Drakyem

Estoy traduciendo unos subtítulos del inglés al español de España y tengo una pequeña duda: ¿debería traducir Santa Claus como Papá Noel, o lo dejo así? (En el doblaje en castellano de la serie lo llaman Santa Claus)


----------



## Aguas Claras

Hubiera pensado que "Papá Noel" era más común en España. Pero si dicen "Santa Claus" en el doblaje, me imagino que cualquiera de los dos valdría.


----------



## VTUR

Aquí decimos Papá Noel, aunque a veces se dice Santa Claus, que es menos idiomático. Por otra parte, a un hispanohablante (como yo), salvo que indague en el origen de la expresión, le puede sonar raro que este personaje con barba sea una "santa" y no un santo.  Eso pensaba yo de niño, y supongo que no sería el único.


----------



## Drakyem

Hmm, entonces me parece que dejaré Santa Claus. Muchas gracias


----------



## pausa

Soy traductora audiovisual de material infantil, en español neutro usamos solo Santa.
Saludos


----------



## adocampo

pausa said:


> Soy traductora audiovisual de material infantil, en español neutro usamos solo Santa.
> Saludos


Santa a secas es un término, hasta donde sé, exclusivamente estadounidense. En español es Papá Noel o Santa Claus. No niego que acabe siendo "Santa" porque parece ser que lo anglosajón es más atractivo para muchos.


Drakyem said:


> Hmm, entonces me parece que dejaré Santa Claus. Muchas gracias


En castellano es bastante infrecuente decir Santa Claus. Pero la influencia anglosajona hace que les suene más normal a las nuevas generaciones, como por ejemplo decir Halloween en lugar de Noche de Todos los Santos o Noche de los Muertos.


----------



## pausa

Por eso expliqué que es lo que se usa en español neutro y solo en el contenido audiovisual. 
El español neutro es una variedad de español (artificial) que intenta ser comprendido por los 450 millones de hispanoparlantes en Latinoamérica y el público latino de EEUU.

Por otra parte Halloween no es la traducción de la Noche de Todos los Santos o Noche de los Muertos. (En inglés All Saints' Day)
Halloween es otra festividad que acontece en Octubre y podría traducirse como Noche de Brujas.


----------



## Rivendell

Papá Noel sería perfecto. Sin embargo, hay muchas películas norteamericanas dobladas al español de España, en las que mantienen Santa Claus y también suena bien. Creo que cualquiera de los dos puede valer para subtitular.


----------



## adocampo

pausa said:


> Por eso expliqué que es lo que se usa en español neutro y solo en el contenido audiovisual.
> El español neutro es una variedad de español (artificial) que intenta ser comprendido por los 450 millones de hispanoparlantes en Latinoamérica y el público latino de EEUU.
> 
> Por otra parte Halloween no es la traducción de la Noche de Todos los Santos o Noche de los Muertos. (En inglés All Saints' Day)
> Halloween es otra festividad que acontece en Octubre y podría traducirse como Noche de Brujas.


Halloween es la contracción de _All Hallows 'evening, _es decir, la Víspera de Todos los Santos, Noche de las Ánimas o Noche de Todos los Santos, que es como se dice en Castellano, y se celebra el 31 de octubre por la noche_. _En todo el mundo católico es la misma fecha, el 31 es la Víspera y al día siguiente, el 1 de noviembre, Todos los Santos. Pero no nos salgamos del tema.

En cuanto al español neutro, creo que no me voy a meter. Solo quería apuntar que "Santa" en Español se refiere a "una santa" y queda fuera de contexto, y a aquel a quien le suene el término en este lado del Atlántico es porque ve películas americanas en V.O.


----------



## Rivendell

adocampo said:


> Solo quería apuntar que "Santa" en Español se refiere a "una santa" y queda fuera de contexto, y a aquel a quien le suene el término en este lado del Atlántico es porque ve películas americanas en V.O.



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Kaoss

Bueno, yo lo he escuchado en muchas películas o series dobladas al español de españa


----------



## Rivendell

Sí, puede ser... pero creo que para nosotros "queda raro".


----------



## Kaoss

Sí, desde luego. El personaje que con barba y traje rojo que trae regalos por navidad es Papa Noel y lo niños le escriben cartas y piden regalos (supongo que el que traiga los regalos 12 días antes que los reyes magos hace que gane popularidad...). Santa Claus o Santa solo se escucha en traducciones de películas/series...


----------



## adocampo

Kaoss said:


> Bueno, yo lo he escuchado en muchas películas o series dobladas al español de españa


Hombre, si te dicen "santa" sin señalarte un hombre vestido de Papá Noel o darte más contexto, probablemente preguntes, "¿santa qué?"
Por el contrario si te dicen Santa Claus o Papá Noel, no te quedará duda de a qué se refieren.

En todo caso, la influencia anglosajona es la que es, y supongo que a medida que pasen los años, irá sonando mejor y mejor a las generaciones más jóvenes


----------



## pausa

Claro que es fuera del tema en cuestión, pero quiero dejar en claro que jamás podría traducirse Halloween (una celebración pagana) como Noche de todos los Santos (una celebración Católica) sería un enorme error de traducción.


----------



## VTUR

Estoy de acuerdo en que "Santa" es un nombre que se oye solo en (malas, a mi juicio) traducciones de películas estadounidenses. Jamás he oído a nadie usarlo en una conversación.


----------



## adocampo

pausa said:


> Claro que es fuera del tema en cuestión, pero quiero dejar en claro que jamás podría traducirse Halloween (una celebración pagana) como Noche de todos los Santos (una celebración Católica) sería un enorme error de traducción.


No quiero que me llamen la atención por incurrir en offtopic, pero no es que lo traduzca yo. Es que Halloween significa _literalmente_ "Víspera de Todos los Santos", data del s. XVIII y _All Hallows' Eve_ de la que se contrae, data del s. XVI. Se celebra lo que en todo el mundo se celebra en la Noche de Todos los Santos. 
Y bueno, no es más pagana que el que las Navidades sean las Saturnalias, que empiezan sobre el 21 de diciembre, les sigue el 25 de diciembre o el _Solis Invictus_ (Natividad del Señor), hasta el fin de las saturnalias, el _Carnelevarium_, que conocemos como Carnaval. San Juan es el 24 de junio es la fiesta del solsticio de verano que se viene celebrando desde el neolítico, La Ascensión de María el 15 de agosto coincide con el culto a Hécate, Artemisa o Diana en la antigua Grecia y Roma, el Domingo de Resurrección ("Easter" en inglés) en clara referencia a _Istar_ la diosa babilónica de la fertilidad (de ahí los huevos y los conejos), de hecho cualquier otra festividad católica o cristiana en su día solapó una festividad "pagana"_, _para que los "paganos" celebraran ese día la festividad católica. Los curas de entonces pensaron en aprovechar las festividades ya establecidas y decir que ese día era el de algún santo, que no forzar nuevos días festivos en los que nadie dejaría su vida por adorar a vete tú a saber quién.

En todo caso, lo que nos lleva no es la pureza de la festividad, sino el significado de las palabras.


----------



## Drakyem

No lo he dicho, pero el doblaje castellano era el de Doctor Who (que es británico), en concreto del episodio "La novia fugitiva". Se refieren a Papá Noel como Santa Claus, y como estaba subtitulando y traduciendo un extra relacionado con ello, tenía esa duda.


----------

